
Ask HN: Paper on the Theory of a Codebase - theonething
A few months ago, I came across a post here where in the comments, a CS paper was referenced (I believe written by Norvig) roughly about how subsequent programmers in a project will never attain the level of intution about the codebase that the original developers because they hold the &quot;theory of the codebase&quot; in their head.<p>Does anyone know which post this was or have a link to the paper?  I haven&#x27;t been able to find it.
======
compressedgas
I think the paper was Programming as Theory Building by Naur. The search fails
me so here is at least its appearance here in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10833278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10833278)

~~~
theonething
This is it. HN (and specifically you) come through. I love this place. Thank
you!

